

Microsoft, Apple, and Google agree: The federal ban against gay marriage must go - CrankyBear
http://blogs.computerworld.com/gov039t-legislationregulation/21848/microsoft-apple-and-google-agree-federal-ban-against-gay-marriage-must-go

======
anon1385
Notably absent: Mozilla…

previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3793012>

